
Show HN: webcomics.io – an awesome place to post, read, and discuss comics - rayalez
http://webcomics.io/
======
rayalez
Hey, everyone! I have finally deployed the webcomics platform I'm working on.
It's quite simple now, but I'm really proud of it =)

I want it to become an awesome community where artists can post, read, and
discuss comics.

Here's the list of webcomics I'm making:

[http://webcomics.io/user/rayalez/](http://webcomics.io/user/rayalez/)

Any feedback appreciated =)

